# Daytime Running Lights



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

As I was reading my owner's manual for my 05 Frontier I noticed the Canadian model is equiped with daytime running lights.. This option would save my on my auto insurance. Can this be activated on the trucks sold in the US? If so, what does it take? My insurance Agent said sometimes all it takes is adding a fuse to the right place on the fuse box, or maybe the dealership can activate the feature. Has anyone done this? Thanks...


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> As I was reading my owner's manual for my 05 Frontier I noticed the Canadian model is equiped with daytime running lights.. This option would save my on my auto insurance. Can this be activated on the trucks sold in the US? If so, what does it take? My insurance Agent said sometimes all it takes is adding a fuse to the right place on the fuse box, or maybe the dealership can activate the feature. Has anyone done this? Thanks...


Hopefully, someone will have something better to offer. I just looked through my '04 service manual; here's an excerpt...

HEADLAMP (FOR CANADA) — DAYTIME LIGHT SYSTEM — PFP:26010
System Description (For Canada) EKS006VD
The headlamp system for Canada vehicles contains a daytime light control unit that activates the high beam
headlamps at approximately half illumination whenever the engine is running. If the parking brake is applied
before the engine is started the daytime lights will not be illuminated. The daytime lights will illuminate once the
parking brake is released. Thereafter, the daytime lights will continue to operate when the parking brake is
applied. If the daytime light control unit receives a ground signal from the generator, the daytime lights will not
be illuminated. The daytime lights will illuminate once a battery positive voltage signal is sent to the daytime
light control unit from the generator.
Power is supplied at all times
 through 15A fuse (No. 38, located in the fuse and fusible link box)
 to daytime light control unit terminal 3 and
 to lighting switch terminal 5.
Power is also supplied at all times
 through 15A fuse (No. 37, located in the fuse and fusible link box)
 to daytime light control unit terminal 2 and
 to lighting switch terminal 8.
With the ignition switch in the ON or START position, power is supplied
 through 10A fuse [No. 5, located in the fuse block (J/B)]
 to daytime light control unit terminal 12.
With the ignition switch in the START position, power is supplied
 through 7.5A fuse [No. 7, located in the fuse block (J/B)]
 to daytime light control unit terminal 1.
Ground is supplied to daytime light control unit terminal 9 through body grounds E12 and E54.

As you can see, it refers to some fuses and a "daytime light control unit". I had investigated this for my previous vehicle and was told all I needed was the DRL control module and it should work. JC Whitney used to sell a module that was supposed to work with your non-DRL lights and make them DRL by providing ~60% power when the headlights were off.

Please post a solution if you find one. I thought DRL was a silly idea when I first heard about it, but I must say, I now think that vehicles with DRL *are * more noticeable on the highway and in other circumstances (like dawn & dusk).


----------

